# This just in...USA caused the Tsunami



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

LINK

This makes sense, because America is generally at fault for anything bad, but nothing good.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

oh jesus


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Doesn't surprize me.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

it's always our fault


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

heh, we are also a major contributer to global warming, and ozone depletion, that will cause more damage eventually. But hey, what can you do?


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

It's either the USA or Israel.


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

My opinion if very mean, self absorbed, and un-mercyfull so I will not say it.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

people act as if the US owes it to the world to donate money. Hell, its the own goverments responsibility to take care of their own people. Nobody in the world NEEDS to donate any more to any of these countries. It is called donating for a reason. Anything from America, france, germany, japan, australia, the whole european bloc etc is gravy. How much was donated to the people in florida after the numerous natural disasters this year? I didn't see a rush by the world to help them.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Yes, even if people aren't attacking you or blaming you, just vaguely refer to "attacks" and "blame" as if it did happen, then you have something to get morally indignant about. Good tactic


----------



## captin howdey (Oct 10, 2003)

there is nothing better then being an american. i love america and love to kill american haters. :x


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes, even if people aren't attacking you or blaming you, just vaguely refer to "attacks" and "blame" as if it did happen, then you have something to get morally indignant about. Good tactic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So when is Canada going to donate as much as the United States?


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

AMARICAN CREWSAYERS! TRYING 2 TAKIN OVR WURLD USE NATUR!!!!!1111

But first America must donate more f*cking money because knowone else will.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

User said:


> AMARICAN CREWSAYERS! TRYING 2 TAKIN OVR WURLD USE NATUR!!!!!1111
> 
> But first America must donate more f*cking money because knowone else will.
> 
> ...


Amen to that --its fun using this icon


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

lotta stroking going off in this thread
might as well join the croud


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Yes, even if people aren't attacking you or blaming you, just vaguely refer to "attacks" and "blame" as if it did happen, then you have something to get morally indignant about. Good tactic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unrelated to this thread.

I don't think I have ever heard you say one positive thing towrds America.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Gordeez said:


> lotta stroking going off in this thread
> might as well join the croud
> 
> 
> ...


It just feels right.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

ALright Bitches, I just read this Crap. Yes, Ive been drinking,



> But the US is blamed for not responding generously enough to help the victims of the catastrophe. A UN official this week derided Washington's contribution as stingy


WTF> Thats not out country to support.Its not our Responsibility to Maintain, let alone give them ANYTHING. They should be glad we gave them ANYTHING.

f*ck the UN, Bunch of f*cking Commie Bastards. Why dont they match what the US just gave? Why doesnt ANY OTHER country match? Why The f*ck does Everyone want us to contribute, yet were the evil westerners?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> ALright Bitches, I just read this Crap. Yes, Ive been drinking,
> WTF> Thats not out country to support.Its not our Responsibility to Maintain, let alone give them ANYTHING. They should be glad we gave them ANYTHING.
> 
> f*ck the UN, Bunch of f*cking Commie Bastards. Why dont they match what the US just gave? Why doesnt ANY OTHER country match? Why The f*ck does Everyone want us to contribute, yet were the evil westerners?
> [snapback]823271[/snapback]​


Its interesting how countries with even comparable economies to the U.S. arnt matching the funding that we have given.









And we are at war as well...we sure do spend a lot though.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

The richest and most evil nation must foot the load you know.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Filo said:


> So when is Canada going to donate as much as the United States?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you ever have any f*cking clue what you're talking about?



> As of today, Canada's total relief package stands at more than $70 million, which makes this country the largest per capita donor, much ahead of the US, the UK and France.
> 
> Further, the Canadian government has decided to match the donations made by individual citizens with an equal amount. The relief effort is likely to pick up when Prime Minister Paul Martin returns from holiday in Morocco, for he wants Canada to play a bigger international role.


Source: http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1177743,00410011.htm

Oh and for you guys talking about "footing the load" perhaps you should talk about "shutting your mouth" as you aren't carrying the heaviest burden of donations, no matter how much you self centered egotists might want to believe you do.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Okay, sure.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Filo said:


> And we are at war as well...we sure do spend a lot though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tree Hugging Hippie!



elTwitcho said:


> Do you ever have any f*cking clue what you're talking about?
> Source: http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1177743,00410011.htm
> 
> Oh and for you guys talking about "footing the load" perhaps you should talk about "shutting your mouth" as you aren't carrying the heaviest burden of donations, no matter how much you self centered egotists might want to believe you do.
> [snapback]823282[/snapback]​


Id like to visit Canada. I like Snow.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

U.S. Boosts Tsunami Aid Tenfold to $350M

By DEB RIECHMANN

CRAWFORD, Texas (AP) - The United States is pledging $350 million to help tsunami victims, a tenfold increase over its first wave of aid, President Bush announced Friday.

``Initial findings of American assessment teams on the ground indicate that the need for financial and other assistance will steadily increase in the days and weeks ahead,'' Bush said Friday in a statement released in Crawford, Texas, where he is staying at his ranch.

``Our contributions will continue to be revised as the full effects of this terrible tragedy become clearer,'' he said. ``Our thoughts and prayers are with all those affected by this epic disaster.''

Bush also is sending Secretary of State Colin Powell to Indian Ocean coastal areas ravaged by earthquake and tsunami to assess what more the United States needs to do. The president's brother, Florida Gov. Jeb Bush, will travel with him.

The newly announced aid came after some critics claimed that the initial U.S. contribution of $35 million was meager considering the vast wealth of the nation.

France has promised $57 million, Britain has pledged $95 million, Sweden is sending $75.5 million and Spain is offering $68 million, although that pledge is partly in loans.

Powell was traveling to New York on Friday to discuss the crisis with U. N. Secretary-General Kofi Annan.

Bush said disaster response officials are on the ground and the United States has established a support center in Thailand that is in operation. More than 20 patrol and cargo aircraft have been made available to assess the disaster and deliver relief supplies, he said.

``Many of those aircraft are on the scene,'' Bush said.

The president said the United States has dispatched the aircraft carrier USS Abraham Lincoln, a maritime squadron from Guam and an amphibious ship carrying a Marine expeditionary unit. ``They will soon be in position to support relief efforts to include the generation of clean water,'' he said.

On Friday, the president spoke by phone with British Prime Minister Tony Blair, Italian Premier Silvio Berlusconi and Canadian Prime Minister Paul Martin about the relief and recovery efforts and was briefed by Powell and National Security Council officials on the efforts under way.

White House deputy press secretary Trent Duffy, who read the president's statement to reporters on the phone, did not disclose details of where the additional U.S. aid was being found in government coffers. He said, however, that the administration was talking with congressional officials about replenishing funds being used to back the tsunami aid pledge.

The president's brother, Florida Gov. Jeb Bush, who has experience with extensive hurricane damage in Florida, will travel with Powell overseas. A congressional delegation headed by Rep. Jim Leach, R-Iowa, a former U.S. foreign service officer, is scheduled to visit Thailand and Sri Lanka next week.

Senate Majority Leader Bill Frist, who often travels to blighted areas, said Thursday he plans to visit India to try to help victims of tsunamis that have left millions of people at risk of disease.

``I feel like I've been hit in the stomach,'' Frist, R-Tenn., said in an e-mail to friends and supporters. ``It is like 9/11 but so different. There is no one to blame.''

Andrew Natsios, chief of the U.S. Agency for International Development, said his staff arrived in the stricken areas on Monday, and he stressed the importance of assessing needs and organizing.

``This is a very complex operation,'' Natsios said Friday on CBS' ``The Early Show.'' ``If it's not managed properly, we can actually slow down the relief effort.''

Canada was added Friday to a coalition of countries and organizations planning relief efforts. Others are the United Nations, the United States, Japan, India and Australia.

The U.S. death toll rose to 15, with eight dead in Thailand and seven in Sri Lanka. State Department spokesman Richard Boucher said some 600 Americans who were listed as missing have been found, but several thousand had not been located four days after the disaster struck.

In Sri Lanka, Boucher said, Americans have been showing up at U.S. consular offices wearing bathing suits, with no money and no clothes.

With the global death toll continuing to rise, European governments discussed holding an international donors conference Jan. 7.

Boucher said the United States would participate in any such gathering, but he did not give details.








what was that? $350 million?


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Gordeez said:


> Tree Hugging Hippie!
> 
> [snapback]823289[/snapback]​










I meant it in a good way.


----------



## User (May 31, 2004)

Wooo! $350 Million









Still beats all the others, does it not?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Holy sh*t Filo, you STILL don't know what you're talking about. You're on my ignore list as of this post.

Look up the meaning of "per capita" you f*cking idiot.

Gordeez bro, if you like snow and want to visit, go to the West Coast. Here it's mostly ice and bitter cold, not the winter wonderland people expect unfortunately.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

> no matter how much you self centered egotists might want to believe you do.


Nevermind.


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

remember guys...these are only pledges....how the money actually is spent and or even given is another story. Europeans like to use the "per capita" to make themselves look more generous when in fact its the amount given. Its like every country in the world is comparing how big their dicks are by how much they give. America is so large and their economy so big that the per capita is blown away. For example...i believe charitable giving in 2003 was around 240 billion....41-43 of which was given to other nations. The numbers accounted for the $350 doesn't even factor in the private donations of americans which will boost it even more. Powell said that by the end, its likely america will have given a 1 billion dollars if not more.

note:donations have risen every year in america for the past 40 years....40 years!


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Hey f*cking idiot, I was reffering to RAW AMMOUNT OF CASH. Wow if a small ass country donates a couple million they can beat you guys at "per capita"


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> You always assume all americans are just for the furthering of ourselves, and tooting are own horn. This isn't about us footing the most of the load, it's about shutting other people up who beleive we are not doing enough. So I think you should take your own advice, and shut your face.
> [snapback]823310[/snapback]​


No, I assume YOU are just for the furthering of yourself and tooting your own horn. There's great people in America, intelligent, rational and humble people with a healthy dose of common sense and humility, but you are not one of them. I don't dislike americans, I love americans, they're the most similar people to those living in my country in the entire world. You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> No, I assume YOU are just for the furthering of yourself and tooting your own horn. There's great people in America, intelligent, rational and humble people with a healthy dose of common sense and humility, but you are not one of them. I don't dislike americans, I love americans, they're the most similar people to those living in my country in the entire world. You however, fall into the small minority of americans who are too stupid and ignorant to have anything approaching a redeming quality and because of that, I don't like YOU specifically.
> [snapback]823322[/snapback]​


And what is your basis for not liking me? When did I come into this? How do I toot my own horn? Just because I don't enjoy one person CONSTANTLY badmouthing my country (You would have an aneurysm if WE did that). What did I specifically do to display my ignorance? How I am not humble. For someone who is such a prolific arguer, that is a pretty lame arguement. "I don't like you."

I never said anything about badmouthing Americans, more America in general. I never really heard you say anything postitive towards America, that is all.

I'm sorry that you don't like me.

I also think it is funny that you call me ignorant and stupid, yet you have grammatical errors in your statements (not just spelling or punctuation).

Not saying I am always perfect, but if you're going to be calling out someone about thier intelligence, you might want to watch what you say.

Pot, Kettle, Black....you get the idea.


----------



## bryang (May 2, 2004)

some people get way too bent out of shape over a little argument. i say, if you cant be in an argument without getting too upset then you shouldnt be in the argument because at that point everything you say is subjective and based greatly on emotion.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

i dont think that guy likes america


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

We get tornados and hurricanes constantly ripping through Florida and other parts of the country tearing down homes. We get earthquakes that rock the richter scale so high buildings and freeways and even homes collapse. We have all sorts of natural disasters. Yet, does anyone from any country send us aid to rebuild ourselves? No. So why are we sending them aid? 350 million dollars worth? Why? So we can get blamed from them for starting it? This is bullshit.









Dont get me wrong, I feel sorry that such a major castrophy has hit them, but I dont like it when they point the finger at us and expect us to pay and then say it was our fault. Just bullshit.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> We get tornados and hurricanes constantly ripping through Florida and other parts of the country tearing down homes. We get earthquakes that rock the richter scale so high buildings and freeways and even homes collapse. We have all sorts of natural disasters. Yet, does anyone from any country send us aid to rebuild ourselves? No. So why are we sending them aid? 350 million dollars worth? Why? So we can get blamed from them for starting it? This is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cause america always has to look like the helper of the world... if we dont help we're rediculed and called selfish if we do help its because we're supposed to... the same goes on with poverty in our nation.. we send off so much food and money to foreign countries and we have people in our own country starving.. look at a few years back when we sent tons of money to north korea to aid their starving population and they turn around and buy a fleet of mercedez limos... tupac said it best... " they got money fo war, but cant feed the poor"


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> We get tornados and hurricanes constantly ripping through Florida and other parts of the country tearing down homes. We get earthquakes that rock the richter scale so high buildings and freeways and even homes collapse. We have all sorts of natural disasters. Yet, does anyone from any country send us aid to rebuild ourselves? No. So why are we sending them aid? 350 million dollars worth? Why? So we can get blamed from them for starting it? This is bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The argument that other countries don't support you in times of need is kind of a weak one, dont ya think? The US is, by far, the richest country in the world. There are so many disaster relief programs that if you did lose your home, you would be down, but not out. These people in Indonesia, India, etc. do not have jobs like americans, and there is not aid within their own country to support them. How much relief effort do you really expect to receive from Sri Lanka? I know the banks up here in canada had accounts set up when all the hurricanes hit florida. I know me, my parents, my sister, and many friends donated to help the hurricane victims of florida.

At some point people have to think of being human. Not everything is political. These are still human beings, and if a country can help out, they should help out as much as possible.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> The argument that other countries don't support you in times of need is kind of a weak one, dont ya think? The US is, by far, the richest country in the world. There are so many disaster relief programs that if you did lose your home, you would be down, but not out. These people in Indonesia, India, etc. do not have jobs like americans, and there is not aid within their own country to support them. How much relief effort do you really expect to receive from Sri Lanka? I know the banks up here in canada had accounts set up when all the hurricanes hit florida. I know me, my parents, my sister, and many friends donated to help the hurricane victims of florida.
> 
> At some point people have to think of being human. Not everything is political. These are still human beings, and if a country can help out, they should help out as much as possible.
> [snapback]823412[/snapback]​


For being the richest country, we're in an awful lot of debt.

Im not saying this has to be political. I support the funding were giving them. I DONT support the fact that people would even THINK the slightest thought that this whole thing was our fault. Anytime something like this happens people feel the need to point their fingers and say "it's their fault, they did it." Dont get me wrong, Canada helps us out which is why were in good standing with each other. Im just talking about the other countries of the world. The US isnt the only "rich" country.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> For being the richest country, we're in an awful lot of debt.
> 
> Im not saying this has to be political. I support the funding were giving them. I DONT support the fact that people would even THINK the slightest thought that this whole thing was our fault. Anytime something like this happens people feel the need to point their fingers and say "it's their fault, they did it." Dont get me wrong, Canada helps us out which is why were in good standing with each other. Im just talking about the other countries of the world. The US isnt the only "rich" country.
> [snapback]823416[/snapback]​


On this note, Iw ould like to thank Canada for cotributing to the US for the half a billion dollar damage Red River Vally flood of '97, the worst flood in America in nearly 500 years.


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> On this note, Iw ould like to thank Canada for cotributing to the US for the half a billion dollar damage Red River Vally flood of '97, the worst flood in America in nearly 500 years.
> [snapback]823424[/snapback]​


I was going to mention that in the post above as my city could have been devestated by it. We built the floodway though. I still remember watching on the news what happened in grand forks.


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

boooo to everyone who is not american cuz somehow that makes you worth less..

hey i control nature i told the earthquake to happen.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> I was going to mention that in the post above as my city could have been devestated by it. We built the floodway though. I still remember watching on the news what happened in grand forks.
> [snapback]823454[/snapback]​


Fargo's population jumped quite a bit because of people who lost their homes in grandforks.

Man, my back still hurts from sandbagging. Lucky for us, Fargo wasn't hit too bad where we live because the dams we built (not fun) held up. However, I know tons of family in friends who lost their homes.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

it was a horrible thing that happend over there. I donated what i could to the fund. it is sad that is some how thought that it is the america's fault though. i understand that the people are upset at what happend but why is it that america is always the first one that every one looks to for help? i might be wrong but i dont remember any relief funds for the families of florida after the many hurricanes. why didn't europe and asia set funds for our aid? the only country that ever does anything to help us is canada. i am tired of being blamed for every disaster that happens in the world. then being responsible for help clean the mess up, or pay for the clean up. after all that going right back to being hated again.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

and yes filo is a huge post whore


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

Why is the US criticized, at the same time, both for not being a good enough caretaker of the world and at the same time for being too much of a policeman of the world?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

:laugh: dam this thread went way off course

but that is an opinion paper like it says on top of the link


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

i cant actually believe what i am reading here who gives a f*ck who sent the most money that is not the point.
well done the world for helping out it needed doing but sh*t like we sent 350 million and they only sent whatever amount does not help the people over there, arguing over who sent the most money is the most stupid thing i have ever seen on this site.
you should all be ashamed.
and how much did you give out of your own pocket f*ck all i bet.
dixon


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i cant actually believe what i am reading here who gives a f*ck who sent the most money that is not the point.
> well done the world for helping out it needed doing but sh*t like we sent 350 million and they only sent whatever amount does not help the people over there, arguing over who sent the most money is the most stupid thing i have ever seen on this site.
> you should all be ashamed.
> and how much did you give out of your own pocket f*ck all i bet.
> ...


$50...but I am a poor college student who doesn't have a job.

How much have you contributed (not that it matters, right







)


----------



## scrubbs (Aug 9, 2003)

Enriqo_Suavez said:


> Why is the US criticized, at the same time, both for not being a good enough caretaker of the world and at the same time for being too much of a policeman of the world?
> [snapback]823825[/snapback]​


there is a huge difference...


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

good for you i actually donated about the same as you did.
dixon


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez (Mar 31, 2004)

scrubbs said:


> there is a huge difference...
> [snapback]824041[/snapback]​


Bullshit.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

scrubbs said:


> there is a huge difference...
> [snapback]824041[/snapback]​


Policing the world and helping countries after a natural disaster are not one in the same. However, I still think it is rude that anyone would say "So and so" is not contributing enough. whether it be a person or a country. At least they are putting forth the effort to help.

Dixon, as for the out of our own pocket, we as Americans since the disaster have allready contributed ~$80 million from our own pockets. This is NOT included in the $350 million we sent over there as well.

As for us being ashamed, there are many countries out there that should be ashamed for saying that America did not contribute enough, because remember, it isn't about who contributed more.

ALSO, we, as Americans are over there helping via the largest military in the world. A HUGE chunk of our Navy, Army, and Airforce, are there, or headed on there way there. One Navy ship can process 50,000 gallons a DAY in fresh water. None of that inexpensive at all.
Not only are we helping via money and fees that people generally do not see (military), There are MANY Americans actually over there helping

This has nothing to do with one country being better, this has to do with being slapped in the face for people saying we aren't doing our part when we are actually helping out quite a bit. That is what take offence too. I still beleive Americans as a whole, are good people. It saddens me when people do not see it that way (NOT TOOTING MY HORN, just defending remarks towards my country)


----------



## BAMBINO (May 29, 2004)

psshhhhh. who freakin cares. its not like they care about our ghettos and poor people...









when they fix our ghettos and blame themselves for creating our problem is when the us will fix the tsunami and own up to this malicious plot.
















haha jk.

- rompi mi coglioni.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Death in # said:


> :laugh: dam this thread went way off course
> 
> but that is an opinion paper like it says on top of the link
> [snapback]823888[/snapback]​


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Well duh guys, everything that happens is America's fault. I mean look at it, we caused the Plaque before we even existed as a country.


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> $50...but I am a poor college student who doesn't have a job.
> 
> How much have you contributed (not that it matters, right
> 
> ...


same.


----------



## ChErRiEliPz510 (Nov 17, 2003)

Every country is starting to hate us now. Sometimes i think we dont really live in the country of freedom and peace.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

94NDTA said:


> As for us being ashamed, there are many countries out there that should be ashamed for saying that America did not contribute enough, because remember, it isn't about who contributed more.
> 
> This has nothing to do with one country being better, this has to do with being slapped in the face for people saying we aren't doing our part when we are actually helping out quite a bit.
> [snapback]824090[/snapback]​


Actually, the world knows, as the US being the richest super power, everyone looks up to us in help, aid and financial stability. When a civil war breaks out or natural disaster strikes up in their country, who do most look to for help? But as current events are happening in the world, the world is showing much hate for the US, due to most of our actions made by our leader. But regardless, everyone needs an alybi, and who else to blame and point the finger to?.. yepps, the US.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

We're stuck in a Catch 22.


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I heard this on the radio..its bullshit...

also..i really feel bad for these people but i think bush should stop trying to compete with other countries trying to donate the most..sure we should donate a few million but our soldiers dont even have armor! Make them the top priority...would those asian countries do that for us?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

damn you america









hey filo, why dont you







with me and we can have a circle







and everyone can







like ms natt and







is so much better than







alone

that icon is fun :laugh:


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

shoe997bed263 said:


> it was a horrible thing that happend over there. I donated what i could to the fund. it is sad that is some how thought that it is the america's fault though. i understand that the people are upset at what happend but why is it that america is always the first one that every one looks to for help? i might be wrong but i dont remember any relief funds for the families of florida after the many hurricanes. why didn't europe and asia set funds for our aid? the only country that ever does anything to help us is canada. i am tired of being blamed for every disaster that happens in the world. then being responsible for help clean the mess up, or pay for the clean up. after all that going right back to being hated again.
> [snapback]823813[/snapback]​


What do you mean canada is the only country that helps you.Us brits have fought with you in iraq and afghanistan and many other wars.we even bled for you...and this is the thanks we get
















p.s britain has raised more than 60m so far and still climbing and that makes us the highest givers in europe.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

dan-uk said:


> What do you mean canada is the only country that helps you.Us brits have fought with you in iraq and afghanistan and many other wars.we even bled for you...and this is the thanks we get
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Britan for your help.


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> I also think it is funny that you call me ignorant and stupid, yet you have grammatical errors in your statements (not just spelling or punctuation).
> 
> Pot, Kettle, Black....you get the idea.
> [snapback]823325[/snapback]​


Other than this comment I'm pretty much done with this thread but maybe you should doublecheck what those words you're using mean before throwing them at someone. No my grammar is not perfect because I adopt an informal style of writing when I'm here, much as a person would in casual conversation.

Here's something for you;

ig·no·rant Audio pronunciation of "ignorant" ( P ) Pronunciation Key (gnr-nt)
adj.

Unaware or uninformed.

So maybe I'm unaware of uninformed of the laws of proper grammatical sentence structure, but that's a pretty f*cking big stretch to make. Any conclusions I've made on your ignorance have nothing to do with your spelling, vocabulary or grammar, but rather on your complete lack of understanding about that which you comment.

Thank you and goodnight, I hope the sentence structure was at least passable enough that you don't start calling me a racist or some other unrelated quality you have a poor grasp of.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

* $350m in total contributions
* Half our pacific fleet being diverted from the pacific to the indian ocean
* Roughly 2400 Marines sent on a humanitarian relief effort

And the world complains that we are 4 days too late to help. God-bless America if she didn't drop everything she was doing and put more effort into it. So why is there a United Nations again? Might as well be changed to "Screw the world, Let the US deal with our problems"


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

Okay. I can't stay out of a thread like this.

First of all. I don't think half the people in this thread even bothered to read the article that was posted. It was basically a satirical opinion piece that is saying the USA is *not* to blame and that the USA *is* contributing... Did anyone else get this out of the article or am I just that tired?

Second. If you're getting so into an online debate about something that you have to make petty comments like "your grammar is awful" while you alone make spelling mistakes in the same post... well... time for bed.

And now I'm going to dispose of this numbering system simply because it's getting real old, real fast...

South East Asia is a place of mass exploit for the USA. Do you know how many sweat shops, etc. are located down there? It's in the USA's best interest to help the area out, to be perfectly blunt. That goes for basically all of Western civilization. And I'm not talking solely governments here, but also companies.

Also, arguing about how much was given and then sitting back and stroking your dick over it is disgusting. So is questioning what other countries have contributed. Or how quick such-and-such country responded, whether it be the USA or not.

Here's some things to ponder...

Look at the destruction. Look at the death toll. A whole pile of cash isn't going to do sh*t right now. Do you know how caught up 90% of that money is going to be in half of these aid orgs while they order this and that for the relief? I'd rather see a country take some initiative and send military with readied supplies in there. JUST LIKE THE USA IS DOING. Honestly, pat on the bck for that one. Because at this second in time, like I already said, money isn't the end-all problem solver. Money is good for rebuilding, yes. But right now supplies are needed. Do you know how much time and bureaucracy goes into divying up $350M or however much any other country is contributing? Quite a bit.

I also want to say that I normally find myself in stark opposition to the Bush administration. I am not an 'American hater' or anything of that type. I actually have a lot of American friends. (Currently I'm an exchange student in Germany and all 99% of the English speakers who I'm friends with are American save for one Brit and two three Canadians, so that makes about 100 Americans.) Some of them are even Republicans. We can get along. Life isn't always politics. I think in this case the USA has responded well.

I also want to say I can see why people would be pissed off with people saying "the USA should do more" or "they knew and didn't warn properly, it's their fault". But then when you start playing into these games like "who gives a f*ck about them?" and "who ever helped us?" you just make yourselves look ignorant. Don't do that. It's stupid. If the USA is this glorious, amazing country, then prove it with selfless acts of kindness in relation to the events that transpired, whether that be donating $5 to the Red Cross or volunteering your time to make aid packages, or even just somehow getting involved and helping out the South Pacific communities in your own area. Be the better person and don't sink to the level of the petty people who point the fingers.

When something like this happens, when so many lives are lost in such a senseless fashion, people need to cope with it somehow. And the new fashion in this world of ours is to always lay blame. Unfortunately for the USA they are the easiest target to blame... Could the USA have done more before hand to warn the countries hardest hit? Maybe, but hindsight is 20/20. Could the USA have done more right off the bat to help? Again, maybe, but so could every single other country in the world save except for the poorest of the poor or those currently involved in civil conflicts (hi there Sudan, sorry we've completely forogtten about you or refused to acknowledge the strife encurred in the first place in Western media). Will the USA continue to help? Of course they will.

So in closing... Things can always be done differently. People will always criticize. But if Americans want the rest of the world to see them in a good light, then the bitching and whining has to stop. Let the opposition bitch and whine and for once just step back and be the bigger person. Be proud of what your country has contributed. And if you think that the USA shouldn't be in there, but should be taking care of its own, then go donate to a fund for disadvantaged kids in your state instead of giving that fifty bucks to the Red Cross or even better yet volunteer your time. You're still helping a good cause.

This rant has gone on too long. I've mentioned things I didn't plan on and I've probably left out points I had wanted to make... Basically what I'm saying, in the end, is that this entire argument is stupid for many reasons I've listed above... And the bottom line is, we should all feel lucky that we're sitting in our homes, surfing the net and so forth while countless lay dead. Life is precious. Value and treasure it. The world is a cruel place. All we can do is try and cope with what happens.

I for one have a good friend who was down there when the tsunami struck. Luckily she was in an unaffected part of Malaysia at the time. Now she's helping with relief efforts... Out of everything, I'm just happy she's alive. And my contribution to the efforts have been a cash deposit into her personal account to help finance her getting her from Malaysia into the troubled parts of Thailand where she was actually studying. She's with seven friends who were in Phuket when this all happened. So yeah, this entire thing hits home for me... But we do what we can with what we're given.

And now I have to end this rant... Sorry for babbling so much. I'll get off the soap box now.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> i cant actually believe what i am reading here who gives a f*ck who sent the most money that is not the point.
> well done the world for helping out it needed doing but sh*t like we sent 350 million and they only sent whatever amount does not help the people over there, arguing over who sent the most money is the most stupid thing i have ever seen on this site.
> *you should all be ashamed.*
> and how much did you give out of your own pocket f*ck all i bet.
> ...


Amen.

Who gives a flying f*ck who gives most - is it a matter of ego-boosting or helping those poor people over there?

_I am holier than thou_


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

The USA is sending more then $350 mil. Consider the operating cost of sending an aircraft carrier, supply ships, aircrafts, helos and troops to the region.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

eurocanadian said:


> Okay. I can't stay out of a thread like this.
> 
> First of all. I don't think half the people in this thread even bothered to read the article that was posted. It was basically a satirical opinion piece that is saying the USA is *not* to blame and that the USA *is* contributing... Did anyone else get this out of the article or am I just that tired?
> 
> ...


Although I was pretty tired when I made that post, I clearly stated I am not perfect myself, but if you are going to call some one out and call them a moron (which he did, NOT ME) you shouldn't make mistakes that display your lack of knowladge.

Thank you for your insite though, I appreciate it.

I also would appreciate it if you read my entire thread instead of bits and peices, Michael Moore.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> Other than this comment I'm pretty much done with this thread but maybe you should doublecheck what those words you're using mean before throwing them at someone. No my grammar is not perfect because I adopt an informal style of writing when I'm here, much as a person would in casual conversation.
> 
> Here's something for you;
> 
> ...


If you are going to make stabs at me about making comments unrelated to the arguement, maybe you should back track to your last post



> There's great people in America, intelligent, rational and humble people with a healthy dose of common sense and humility, but you are not one of them.


It doesn't take a rocket scientist to understand that you brought my intelect into question. If you are going to make personal attacks like that, then I will do the same. I had every right to defend myself against you.

How do you have a better grasp on the situation? What have I said that wasn't true? What have I done to display that I am ignorant to the arguemnet.

Just because I do not argue constantly about politics, doesn't mean I don't fallow them. I hate argueing about them because they are stressfull, and frankly, I can't see how you haven't had an ulcer.

Also, as for your assumptions in previouse posts, they are not true. I am a very giving person and I care about other people a lot.

You are the only one shooting off comments with no backing in this thread.

Please be nicer to me.


----------



## eurocanadian (Dec 18, 2004)

94NDTA said:


> Although I was pretty tired when I made that post, I clearly stated I am not perfect myself, but if you are going to call some one out and call them a moron (which he did, NOT ME) you shouldn't make mistakes that display your lack of knowladge.
> 
> Thank you for your insite though, I appreciate it.
> 
> ...


Two things... First, I read the entire thread. Every single post, regardless of how inane or self-serving it came across as. (Not talking about your posts in particular here.)

Second... Simply stating your not perfect, then going after someone for making grammar mistakes, is just petty whichever way you paint it. People make personal attacks like that when they can no longer back up their arguments or when they feel threatened... Which case did you fall into?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

eurocanadian said:


> Two things... First, I read the entire thread. Every single post, regardless of how inane or self-serving it came across as. (Not talking about your posts in particular here.)
> 
> Second... Simply stating your not perfect, then going after someone for making grammar mistakes, is just petty whichever way you paint it. People make personal attacks like that when they can no longer back up their arguments or when they feel threatened... Which case did you fall into?
> [snapback]828277[/snapback]​


I felt threatened...and I didn't want to proof read my sentance. However, spelling mistakes and not being able to speak the English are not one in the same.


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

f*ck i stubbed my toe, LOOK WHAT YOU AMERICANS MADE ME DO


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

I have a really good answer for all those countries giving money f*cking TAKE CARE OF YOUR OWN PEOPLE FIRST to many countries so quick to jump on the bandwagon but yet look at the figures for people living below the poverty line for those countries why not help those people and i am not talking about beer swilling unemployed losers but dual income families that can barely make ends meet because the economy is so fucked up now u tell me what right does a country have to give away sh*t loads of taxpayer dollars when a good deal of those taxpayers are living in poverty


----------

